
Vintager, gives spirit to ordinary dull photos - ivanmrk
http://vintager.photo
======
ivanmrk
Exeone has announced the first free effect based photo editor for Windows that
can successfully substitute popular mobile Instagram-a-like apps. The software
contains over 30 good looking effects and with one simple click it can
transform an ordinary dull photo into a fancy looking one. Simple and
intuitive use doesn't require any advanced design and computer skills, but
powerful enough to replace a use of expensive software for the majority of
users.

Software performances are quite respectable, it contains a set of high-
resolution layers and export photo can be in original size, which is an
advantage over other especially mobile apps, and represent good benefit for
photographers and graphic designers who require photos in large resolution.

A group of professional designers and photographers have created a set of
effects, layers and editing features in order to help enthusiasts get unique
looking photos.

Vintager is available for download on the following site:
[http://vintager.photo/](http://vintager.photo/) Software promotion video can
be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJcFarqdh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJcFarqdh4)

~~~
gus_massa
I couldn't find the link to the video in the page, where is it?

For this kind of apps, the first and only thing I want to see are screenshots
and examples. Something similar to the video at 30 or 40 seconds. Take a
photograph and apply a few of the filters and show the results as images in
the page.

WTF is "Contribute"??!!?!??!!!!?!?!?

~~~
ivanmrk
This is a promotion video where you can find more about features, effects,
image results etc:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJcFarqdh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJcFarqdh4)

Gallery and video are on the Exeone site, not yet transferred to
Vintager.Photo, sorry for inconvenience.

~~~
gus_massa
I saw this video that you linked in HN. I think you should add it to your page
too.

I found these screenshots: [http://www.exeone.com/vintager-
gallery](http://www.exeone.com/vintager-gallery) .

I still would like to see more/bigger examples. Something like
[http://alvinalexander.com/design/gimp-catalog-filters-
effect...](http://alvinalexander.com/design/gimp-catalog-filters-effects-
examples-cheat-sheet) (130 is too much, pick the best 10 or 20 of your
effects) (I'm totally unrelated to this site, it's the second link in
[https://www.google.com/?q=gimp+filters+examples+galery](https://www.google.com/?q=gimp+filters+examples+galery)
)

Don't worry about the inconvenience. Here is usual to try to give feedback.
Most users go to the site and if they don't find what they want, they just go
away. Here we try to provide some advice (sometimes it's good advice,
sometimes it's bad advice). I hope these comments help you. Welcome to HN!

~~~
ivanmrk
Thank you for a tips. Strong photo gallery is something that is essential and
that we need to put on site asap. Together with videos of how to use video and
features.

Large size photos so that visitor can get a good insight what software offers.

Thanks!

